# 2nd OC - new cooler



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys, changed to a Noctua U12P cooler and a new ASUS P8Z68-V Pro motherboard. 

Used the auto extreme tuning utility - got the following results as the highest stable OC:

@4738

Idle: 38 C 
Load: 84 C 

The 100% load was using intel burn test on the 'high' setting. The temps are the highest at any time on any core (so usually there was a range between the high and about 5 C lower on the four cores. 

What are your thoughts of these temps?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Depending on what program you used to monitor the temps, they seem way too high for me. The max operating temp of that CPU is 72,6c, so you are way over that with your load test. I prefer my CPU to run at 60c or under. Reset you CPU to default speed and run the test again to test if the cooler is properly secured and working like it should.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

I've heard that the 2500K can operate at 80 without any probs. It's a pretty big OC - 46% or something. I'm using nvidia system monitor. 

ASUS AI Suite shows 28 C at near idle but Nvidia shows the cores at 40 C. What do you use?


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Using core temp it shows the max for each core in burn test at 100% as 72 83 83 79. Idles are 36 38 38 37.

The Tj. Max is 98 so it seems that a max of 83 isn't outrageous given that most games etc won't do 100% load...


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Most accurate for idle temps is the BIOS. Under load you can try using HWmonitor I've got CoreTemp, but had to calibrate it according to my Gigabyte monitoring software which showed a 10c difference than CoreTemp.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

dont use the asus ai suite for temps. Those temps are way too high especially with a noctua. Are you sure you have applied the thermal paste correctly because I overclocked one of those CPUs last week with a noctua and my temps never got about 63 degrees c and that was in a haf case too.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, well the guy in the computer shop did it quickly so I think there could well be too much on it. I'll try redoing it later on and let you know.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

why let people do it for you?


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

I recently had damaged pins in a build i did myself so I wanted them to seat the CPU so I could blame them if there was a prob  they just did the cooler for me too.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I very seldom trust "Technicians" at computer stores these days. I think they work too quickly to build as many systems as possible. That's why I built my last two systems up myself. Had a few issues when the "Techs" did my previous PC's like not connecting all front connectors like the HDD activity light and so on. Small things that irritate me and then you cannot fix it yourself, because they put a sealed sticker which reads "Warranty void if Removed".


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah true - I know the guys at this shop though so if something went wrong they sort me out no worries. He just did it in a rush cuz it was near closing time.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

OK so I tried re-applying the thermal paste (using the dot method) and got:

Idle: 33
Load 84 max

So - reapplying the thermal paste brought down the idle temps by 4-5 degrees but the max under burn test was still 84. 

It is a very high OC 3400 up to 4700 so perhaps that's part of the reason the cooler can't bring it down lower. When I tried it at 4300 yesterday the temps were significantly lower - more like 25-70 range.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Where are these temps from?

thermal paste takes 200 hour to break in.

Are you applying the paste to artic silvers instructions?

post your temps and voltages from the BIOS?


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Temps from core temp 

I'm using the noctua paste that came with the cooler


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try re doing the paste again and make sure the cooler is fitted properly.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

I think your overclock is too high. All CPU's no matter if it's the same CPU or not, overclock differently. The best overclock I get out of my system currently with load temps under 60c is 28% or from 3,2ghz to 4,10ghz. My old E2160 could take a 50% overclock easily going from 1,80ghz to 2,70ghz and in winter up till 3,00ghz. Be more conservative with you overclock and then your PC will be fine.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

agreed. I know a few people with the exact same setup as me but can only get 3.6 and 3.7 on their overclock but I can get 4GHz


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You're currently trying an overclock of 39%. Which is a bit high. My CPU can easily do a 39% overclock (CPU @ 4,44ghz), but I decided not to do it as the temps go too near the max temp of my CPU, it hovers around mid-high 60's early 70's @ 100% load. The best mine runs at is 28% overclocked (4,10ghz) doesn't exceed 60c. I'm using a Cooler Master Hyper 212+ Cooler, very good cooler for the money.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah you're probably right. I've had a problem with the onboard sound so it's back at the shop, when I get it back I'll go back to the 4300 and lower the voltages, I was using auto settings before which I understand overdo the voltage a bit.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Well my motherboard had to be replaced. Dunno if it's the motherboard or the guy doing the coolers paste is a pro but my temps @4500 have gone from 36-81 to 34-71!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thats better although I would want the max temp lower than that.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Like I posted before your CPU's max temp is 72,6c and you're running at 71c. Not good mate. I would want it at least at 60c or less. Your CPU will not last long if it is subjected to this temp for extended periods of time and will shorten it's life. Try to lower the CPU voltage to just before you get a BSOD, as voltages play a big role in temp changes.


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Sorry but a 2500K has a max of 72? It's tj max is 98 and nothing I've read suggested 70s is a prob?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

thermal junction is different to max temp

Johnny is correct the maximum temp intel says you should not go beyond is 72.2 degrees c although you can push it passed that and it will throttle passed 90 degrees c but your asking for trouble going passes 72.2


----------



## adhunt99 (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok thanks. I'm ok with it as is then, it won't get much over 60 in game


----------

